# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Steken onder borst

## evengeland

ik heb heftige pijn steken net onder mijn linker borst  :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

Deze pijnscheuten komen wss van je maag ...

Kun je iets meer details geven??

----------

